# Toyota Prius Again Tops EPA Fuel Economy Ratings



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Runners-up include the 2010 Honda Civic Hybrid, Honda Insight, Ford Fusion and Mercury Milan Hybrids.

More...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

50 MPG? thats it? after how many years of making hybrids this is the best they can do?

50 MPG combined, so that means the highway estimate will be less, and urban will be more.

Sorry but the prius still doesn't impress me. I guess it never will at this rate.


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

Well the third generation Prius is considerable larger and faster than the previous two generations.

I'm guessing that they could have gotten much better mileage out of it, but decided to boost the drivability of the car instead and left the mpg slightly higher than what people were already used to. 

The Prius isn't a bad little car. It just gets way too much hype and the dealers tend to mislead people about what it can do. At the last event my friend went to he was parked next to a guy who thought that his regular unmodified Prius could drive 14 miles at any speed on only the electric motor.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I forgot about the plug in option. That is an evolutionary step forward. For commuting in a small town like mine, I probably would never have to run the engine at all.

But I would much rather have 100 miles instead of 14


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Just read an article in EAA newspaper that Toyota is officially out of BEV business for now. They claim that battery technology is not ready for mass production of BEVs, so they will stick to hybrids only for now.

Personally I think its bunch of crap, they like hybrids because they have twice as many moving parts, which means years of business for suppliers, repair shops, etc. Its clearly a business agenda.

Having dumb clueless customers as mentioned above also helps this business model. People shell out cash thinking they get a "green" car, where in reality its just overcomplicated gasser.

I really hope that Nissan Leaf will take off and some other BEVs and take as many customers as possible from greedy bastards unable to change their outdated business models.

/Rant off


----------



## Bentzon (Sep 5, 2009)

The prius is not doing better than the new generation of downsized pretrol cars with technology like Fiats multiair and high effecient diesel cars like vws bluemotion series.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

dimitri said:


> Just read an article in EAA newspaper that Toyota is officially out of BEV business for now. They claim that battery technology is not ready for mass production of BEVs, so they will stick to hybrids only for now.
> 
> Personally I think its bunch of crap, they like hybrids because they have twice as many moving parts, which means years of business for suppliers, repair shops, etc. Its clearly a business agenda.
> 
> ...


But are they still going ahead with the plug in prius?


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

david85 said:


> But are they still going ahead with the plug in prius?


Article didn't say, but I assume they will have plugin hybrid, since they already advertized it so much. But do we know the size of the battery in the plugin model? It could end up being another gimmick if they put a small pack in there, so it only gets a few miles on the battery and then burns gas again.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I get the feeling it will happen only if the chevy volt goes ahead. But I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

Bentzon said:


> The prius is not doing better than the new generation of downsized pretrol cars with technology like Fiats multiair and high effecient diesel cars like vws bluemotion series.


But for people who live in areas that don't have access to those lovely efficient vehicles the Prius is still one of the best things out there. 



dimitri said:


> It could end up being another gimmick if they put a small pack in there, so it only gets a few miles on the battery and then burns gas again.


Considering how well even the cheap aftermarket packs work, I really hope they don't try something that stupid.


----------

